# W: specific iron hands brass etch H: cash (UK)



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

hi there
looking for two specific peices of brass etch from the iron hands brass etch sheet, im after the peices circled in red below:








if any one can help me out i am in the uk and have a small amount of cash availible for them.
thanks
millest


----------

